# Need to get in touch with Sam Elliott's people



## TX_Traveler (Dec 8, 2010)

I


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 8, 2010)

Agent: William Morris Agency, 151 El Camino Dr., Beverly Hills,CA 90212.; Manager: Hofflund/Polone, 9465 Wilshire Blvd., Suite 820, BeverlyHills, CA 90212.; Contact: 33050 Pacific Coast Highway, Malibu, CA 90265.

Read more: Sam Elliott Biography (1944-) http://www.filmreference.com/film/4/Sam-Elliott.html#ixzz17ZEyJqSd


----------



## TX_Traveler (Dec 8, 2010)

WOW that was quick.  I guess I didn't know what to google for   Thank you for your help.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 9, 2010)

And I believe usually IMDB will have contact info for a star's agent as well.


----------



## TX_Traveler (Dec 9, 2010)

I just noticed that but they are pay to play in order to get the contact info.  I've engaged the William Morris agency and should know something soon.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Kenny Emigh (Mar 1, 2012)

I know this post was from a little over a year ago, but was wondering how TX Traveler came out getting with Sam Elliott.
I tried a couple oy years ago to get some voice over work from Him for a Commercial, and You had to join the Screen Actors Guild, and make it a Union Job, before they would consider the work...

Thanks,

Kenny Emigh


----------

